
Appvm: Thin easy-to-use hypervisor-based sandboxing software - illforgetthisni
https://github.com/jollheef/appvm
======
illforgetthisni
There's also an initial implementation security-focused OS based on the tool.
[https://github.com/jollheef/appvm/tree/master/os](https://github.com/jollheef/appvm/tree/master/os)

Live ISO is available in the GitHub Actions artifacts:
[https://github.com/jollheef/appvm/runs/379254878](https://github.com/jollheef/appvm/runs/379254878).

